

“Want to Develop a Programme Based on Artificial Intelligence” - galapago
https://www.odesk.com/o/jobs/job/_~01ec599c45bd1a16d3/

======
Jeremy1026
Does anyone want to split this project with me? I figure we both take home
$10,000 for only a few minutes worth of work!

~~~
agounaris
let's also build it in tapes and call it "samaritan"

